# Real life (obscure) benefits of AARP membership



## FlyerBobcat (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm thinking about paying the $$$ to join AARP (since I recently turned 50) with the purpose of saying a few bucks here and there.

We all know that you could save on Car and/or Homeowner's Insurance (check the rates -- just like Geico!)  However, I'd like to hear some of the real life "obscure" benefits of AARP membership -- to help me make my decision to join or not.

For example, I saw a posting today that said:



> If you are an AARP member and an Emerald Club member, the rate for National may be similar to the Costco code and both your spouse and another person can be additional drivers at no extra cost. The AARP rate also includes some minimal primary insurance ($5000?) before your CC or personal insurance would kick in.



Input everyone ????   TIA


----------



## tashamen (Jan 13, 2009)

We joined a few years ago but did not find any benefits to be better than we can get elsewhere (AAA, etc) so have not renewed and don't plan to. I know the membership is cheap, but these days why pay for something you don't use?  I suppose we may feel differently in another 10 years but for now (in our 50s also) it doesn't seem worth it.

As an aside - we don't like to get a lot of magazines and printed material that we don't read, and there seemed to be no way to stop their publications from coming, so that's another reason we didn't renew.


----------



## falmouth3 (Jan 13, 2009)

I've been a member for a few years now.  I think it's $12 for a 3 year membership and the spouse gets a free membership.  I don't take advantage of most of the benefits, but I just saved my company quite a bit on my recent hotel stays in Orlando for a business trip.  We also had saved money in Busch Gardens a few years back.  Sometimes a venue doesn't advertise the AARP discount, but if you ask, you get it.

I actually enjoy reading their magazines and newspapers and keeping up on issues that are relevant to people 50 and over.

Sue


----------



## FlyerBobcat (Jan 13, 2009)

*current AARP membership rates*

Thanks for the information so far... keep it coming!

For those reading this thread, the rates are:



> (U.S.)
> 5 Years for $39.95 ($7.99/yr)
> 3 Years for $29.50 ($9.84/yr)
> 2 Years for $21.00 ($10.50/yr)
> 1 Year  for $12.50 ($12.50/yr)


----------



## Don (Jan 13, 2009)

5 Years for $39.95 ($7.99/yr)?
I've been a member for almost 10 years and I've never gotten an offer higher than the 3 year one.


----------



## FlyerBobcat (Jan 13, 2009)

Don said:


> 5 Years for $39.95 ($7.99/yr)?
> I've been a member for almost 10 years and I've never gotten an offer higher than the 3 year one.



FYI...
Just copied/pasted from a page that resulted in clicking on one of the "membership" boxes/graphics at www.aarp.org


----------



## wackymother (Jan 13, 2009)

Well...perhaps not a concrete money-in-your-pocket benefit, but they have a lobbying arm that represents the interests of the membership in Washington.


----------



## Luanne (Jan 13, 2009)

I generally use it for hotel discounts.  I still get a better rate on auto rentals using my corporate discount.


----------



## pittle (Jan 13, 2009)

I've not found any.  

When we moved to AZ in early 2007, the auto insurance through Hartford with AARP was signifinantly cheaper than we found elsewhere, so hubby joined.  When we bought a house in 2008, the Hartford insurance for the house was about twice as much as Allstate, so we converted all our policies to Allstate.  

We are not planning to renew.  If we wanted to pay for a PAC or lobby group, we would do so on our own.


----------



## ricoba (Jan 13, 2009)

I never found any benefits that were any more helpful than say AAA benefits.

While membership is cheap, I found the magazines to simply be little more than advertising supplements for AARP products.

As well, I am not supportive of some of their political positions.

So, as with everything, to each their own.


----------



## NJalison (Jan 13, 2009)

I found their "motoring program" to be very comparable to AAA but much
cheaper.


----------



## riverside (Jan 13, 2009)

Don said:


> 5 Years for $39.95 ($7.99/yr)?
> I've been a member for almost 10 years and I've never gotten an offer higher than the 3 year one.



I just got an offer of 5 years for $29.95.  We saved $750 when we switched to the Hartford for our home and car.    For us it was quite a bit cheaper than anywhere else.  Haven't seen many other benefits.  Most hotels will offer a senior rate without having to an AARP member.


----------



## KCI (Jan 13, 2009)

We tried AARP for a couple years after we turned 50 and found it to be a waste of money. Just one of those things you pay for and never use. The mailbox was always full of junk from them. Once you are over 60, everyone give you a discount and there is no annual fee.
KCI's Wingman


----------



## FlyerBobcat (Jan 13, 2009)

NJalison said:


> I found their "motoring program" to be very comparable to AAA but much
> cheaper.



I did some web searches but I'm still not clear on what is a "motoring program" for AARP and AAA


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 13, 2009)

I joined after 50. Spouse is free. I like the magazine. The lobbying efforts for older people are worthy of support. I have actually been asked for my AARP card for the hotel discount at some unremembered place or car rental desk. 

There are many other things I can blow $8 a year on and never know where it goes, so add AARP to that list.

Jim Ricks


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jan 13, 2009)

I joined for three or five years, when I turned 50 in 2007.  One of the hidden benefits was getting a card for my (younger) hubby . . . who was NOT amused.  LMAO.

We have really only used the membership for hotel deals, which for one particular conference in Green Bay the conference rate was $15/night more than the AARP deal.  Nice to save my association a few bucks!

Secondary benefit to the GB hotel stay . . . getting carded at age 50!


----------



## urple2 (Jan 13, 2009)

My homeowners policy was almost half of what I was paying with Liberty Mutual. My car insurance was about 1/3 cheaper and I do also have my motorcycle insured thru AARP that was also cheaper than all the other comparisons. I do quotes every year for comparisons.

I also find rental car rates about the cheapest thru the expedia/AARP site.


----------

